# Seeds for micro-growbox



## BioShock (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm in the process of building a small grow cabinet simiar to Mutt's and I need to place an order for seeds. 
I'm just trying to decide on whether the price is worth buying feminized for such a small grow op? 
I want my first try to be as uncomplicated as possible so I figure that would help; I really have no patience for waiting to tell the sex, and possibly screwing it up.
So...what do you guys suggest? 
I'm going for an indica most likely, since it's a really tight space. I want some seeds that aren't going to cost an arm and a leg. Need some help!
thanks!


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 7, 2007)

Getting female seeds for less than $50 for a pack of ten is going to be almost impossible.  There are a bunch of options which are very easy to find at www.drchronic.com.  First time I grew, I bought feminized seeds because I was in a similar situation as you.  I had one little grow cab for both veg and flower and I didn't feel like having to worry about sexing on top of keeping my little girls alive.  However, now that I look back on it, $300 for 25 seeds was a shot in the face IMO.  

There are plenty of ways to keep your plant small too.  Tying the plant down or topping it are both very effective methods for tight spaces.  

So, in the end, fem seeds are all up to you... But remember, they are a little more fragile than non-fem seeds.  GL man.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 7, 2007)

If it has any bearing on your decision. 5 outa 6 seeds turned out to be female. My ratio is always higher. Spectrum and temp is important. 
Check this read out before spending that much money. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1974


----------



## BioShock (Sep 7, 2007)

Well my decision wasn't the end-all-be-all but I bought a 4 pack of northern lights feminized from seedboutique.com. Keeping my fingers crossed; the site was 4/5 on the seed bank update page so I dont think I have much to worry about.
Cost me a whopping $23 plus $5 for shipping. 

Hoping these will kick ***...


----------



## Mutt (Sep 7, 2007)

picked a great strain for that micro box man 
They grow very short.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 7, 2007)

Now.....I have been readin up and found that you can.... to an extent control what sex your plant is going to be.

This is not stated as fact. I do know that "they" say that the more light you give your plant in veg the more likely it will be a fem.

I gave my plant 24/7 light all the way through veg. I only planted 1 seed, that 1 seed sprouted and is now flowering well.

Just a though if you do enough reaserch you might find somthing interesting like this.........do I know it works for a fact. No. It has worked for my one plant and I will continue with this method when growing randoms till I have been proven otherwise

Good luck with your grow!


----------

